# Boston area folks and meetup?



## manaheim

So there seem to be quite a few people from the Boston area.  Speak up!  Say hello!  Maybe we should do a fall leaf peeper tour or something.  Dunno, but let's inventory everyone first. 

Since our states out here on this coast are kinda smallish... well, in New England, anyway... this would probably arguably include anyone who considered Boston a relatively easy trip. NH, VT, ME, RI, parts of NY, etc.


----------



## Ptyler22

Hey! I am from Harvard. Don't know what else to say but HEY!


----------



## JC1220

I'm in the Portland area, so if you are headed this way let me know, I'd be in.


----------



## wing352

Hello, I am in Boston, i would love to join you guys if there's a meetup for a foliage trip.  

manaheim: I love all the photos on your website, especially the zakim bridge shot.


----------



## LilSparkPlug

Manaheim I'm from RI and would love to come along! I'm only 30-40 minutes from Boston.


----------



## manaheim

Thanks, Wing, and hello everyone! 

Everyone please keep an eye out on the forums for other Boston-area folks and direct them here to this thread.  I know there are at least 4-5 others I've spoken to recently.


----------



## sfantone

Hi,

My Name is Steve. I am a Boston area resident. I live in Brighton and go to school at Northeastern. Anyway, here are a few pics I've taken in the area over the last 2 years. Let me know what you think. 

















anyway, hope you enjoy the photos. Let me know if you have any thoughts or comments on them. 

Steve


----------



## sfantone

oh, and I would also be down for a foliage trip sometime. I know some decent places near Boston. 





Here's a self portrait I took last fall next to that watch tower on 93 north of the city. There are also some reasonable places around ipswitch, topsfield, and georgetown for good foliage


----------



## LilSparkPlug

I've never done a foilage shoot in Boston, I usually stay around RI...Lincoln woods, Goddard Park, Colt State, etc.  Manaheim when are you shooting for this to go down? Approximately?


----------



## manaheim

In truth, I didn't mean it had to be a foliage trip... was just an idea.

We could do Boston itself, we could do a Boston night run, we could do something in the Boston area, etc.

There are so many historic and scenic areas around the area it's really amazing.

Hell I drove by a shipyard right near 95 in RI that had some big rusty tug and fishing boats up on drydock that looked AMAZING... I could have probably spent 5 hours taking pictures just around that place.


----------



## gibbs3456

I live north of Boston, and would like to get together with others. Whether it was to shoot in Boston or do some foliage shooting. I've never posted to a forum or been in any kind of photo club. I'm looking for a good club, any ideas? Thanks in advance and Hello to all from Reading Mass.


----------



## manaheim

Nice shot, sfantone!

Hi Gibbs, cool and welcome.

I'm expecing I'm going to have to leave this up and keep bumping it occasionally to get all the boston folks in here.  Oh, I should put it in my sig.  Duh.


----------



## sfantone

Well, I will still have the boat in the water for a few more weeks.  If anyone wants to go for an evening cruise let me know.  I usually go 2-3 times after work during the week and usually like to leave the dock by 6pm.  If anybody would be interested in joining me someday, just send me an e-mail.  Weather can be tricky.  Wind should be 10mph or below and no good in rain and thundershowers.


Steve


----------



## ChrisOquist

I just joined the forums about a week ago and would love to meet up with some other area photographers to go shooting. I live right in Beacon Hill, so fairly near some of you. There's a lot of good stuff to shoot near where I live (the Public Gardens and Commons, the area around the Charles, old cemeteries, lots of urbanity) but anything would be great..


----------



## manaheim

sfantone said:


> Well, I will still have the boat in the water for a few more weeks. If anyone wants to go for an evening cruise let me know. I usually go 2-3 times after work during the week and usually like to leave the dock by 6pm. If anybody would be interested in joining me someday, just send me an e-mail. Weather can be tricky. Wind should be 10mph or below and no good in rain and thundershowers.


 
Cool!  What kind of boat?  Where is it?



ChrisOquist said:


> I just joined the forums about a week ago and would love to meet up with some other area photographers to go shooting. I live right in Beacon Hill, so fairly near some of you. There's a lot of good stuff to shoot near where I live (the Public Gardens and Commons, the area around the Charles, old cemeteries, lots of urbanity) but anything would be great..


 
Wow you live right in the city? Nice!  Welcome to the forums, btw.

There is a TON to shoot in Boston proper, no question.  I have a lot of my favorite shots from there.  More cool options.  Maybe we should make a deadline for when we get together... mid-October maybe?  If we wait too much longer we'll be into cooooooold season and not many people will want to roam around outside to take pictures.


----------



## ChrisOquist

manaheim said:


> Wow you live right in the city? Nice!  Welcome to the forums, btw.



Thanks! Yeah, I used to live in Allston, with the rest of the student population, but about a year ago my girlfriend and I moved into an apartment right across from the Statehouse.. the location is amazing.. one block to the Boston Commons, two blocks to the Charles River, right by Government Center. If you guys want to get together in October, I'm game - whether it's here or somewhere further out.


----------



## sfantone

the boat is a 17ft center console sea-pro with a 60hp engine.  It's a little boat, but it gets ya where you need to go.  I will probably have it in the water for another couple weeks.  If anyone wants to go for a ride, this weekend might be good.


----------



## ChrisOquist

sfantone said:


> the boat is a 17ft center console sea-pro with a 60hp engine.  It's a little boat, but it gets ya where you need to go.  I will probably have it in the water for another couple weeks.  If anyone wants to go for a ride, this weekend might be good.




Damn you - this weekend is impossible.. I'm shooting a model Saturday morning, a wedding all day, and then my family is in Boston starting Sunday...


----------



## potownrob

I'd be up for this. I've never been to Boston and would love to use the opportunity to come out and see the area and also take lots of photos!! I live in Poughkeepsie, NY, by the way (mid-hudson valley).


----------



## manaheim

Cool.  You guys should all put this link in your sigs like I have.  Seems we're not getting all the local area folks... need... more... EXPOSURE!!!


----------



## JMD

This sounds great to me. I live in Allston but work right next to ChrisOquist's apartment so downtown isn't a problem for me. I am a beginner in the truest sense of the word so I would love to meet up and learn from everyone. Everything I have learned so far has been from books or the internet.
Justin


----------



## boo9radley

Hey Bostonians, do you have any suggestions for places to shoot in the city? I'm planning a trip up in November. I am looking to shoot some more unique material, rather than just the Hancock Building and the Citgo sign. I'm definitely spending some time in Southie.


----------



## manaheim

One shot I've been meaning to try is above 93 looking down over the Zakim bridge... there's a little grassy spot just above where the traffic goes underground.  Might be more unique.


----------



## scubabear6

Hi All,
 I'm from Fitchburg, Mass. around 50 miles west of Boston.


----------



## PeteLanglois

manaheim said:


> One shot I've been meaning to try is above 93 looking down over the Zakim bridge... there's a little grassy spot just above where the traffic goes underground.  Might be more unique.



I drive by there going to work.  Take the T and get off at North Station to the right of the Garden.

I'm in NH where the leaves are just starting to turn. 

Pete


----------



## manaheim

scubabear6 said:


> Hi All,
> I'm from Fitchburg, Mass. around 50 miles west of Boston.


 
Oh hey, cool.  I used to live in Lancaster right off Route 70.



PeteLanglois said:


> I drive by there going to work. Take the T and get off at North Station to the right of the Garden.
> 
> I'm in NH where the leaves are just starting to turn.
> 
> Pete


 
Nice.  you should... take a pic! 


To everyone...

I'm thinking at this point we should plan for a spring meetup, but hoping everyone will subscribe to this thread and keep an eye on it.  There are still a lot more people in the Boston area on these forums that have probably not even noticed this thread.


----------



## PeteLanglois

You can also check out the Boston Photography meetups on Meetup.com  There are regular events in and around the area if people want to get together.

Pete


----------



## kellylindseyphotography

Hey all.  I'm from Salem MA but currently reside in Haverhill MA.  I don't do landscape or otherwise, but if anyone has children that you'd be interested in lettiing me use as a model, I'd surely be interested in attending.  I don't often sign into TPF these days, so if something is definite, can someone shoot me an email??  Thanks


----------



## ChrisOquist

Just throwing this out there, but if anyone is looking for an excuse to go out and shoot some bands, my metal band is closing out a Metal Matinee show at the Midway Cafe in Jamaica Plain on Sunday (Oct. 12). We'll be playing about 7pm. 

We're very photogenic (that's me on drums)..

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30756222&l=0cdb0&id=20803585
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30756226&l=99aa0&id=20803585
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=30756229&l=56fc4&id=20803585


----------



## manaheim

oooo... i may have to talk to the wife... that would be wild...  neat thing to try.

course im scared of JP.


----------



## ChrisOquist

You could put that 1.8 to use!


----------



## manaheim

I know, I was thinking that.


----------



## potownrob

Any word on the meet? I'm looking forward to some fun shooting :mrgreen:


----------



## manaheim

Well I was starting to think we should wait 'till spring, but it does seem like we have about 10 people here.

What do we think? Do we want to do a crash around the city kind of thing? We could do...

- Boston daytime shoot
- Boston nighttime shoot
- Leaf peeper shoot (may want to go to NH for that)
- Local scenic shoot... (I've been meaning to get out to the forts on the islands near the city- never been and figured it would be a cool place to shoot, but there's also Old North Bridge and such)

Let's discuss and I'll talk to the wife and see if I can go out and play.


----------



## ChrisOquist

> i may have to talk to the wife





> I'll talk to the wife and see if I can go out and play



She's got you on a tight leash, huh!  j/k

I could do a nighttime shoot sometime next week, Tuesday (10/21) would be really good for me. Otherwise we can do a trip out to New Hampshire on a Saturday or Sunday (this weekend doesn't work for me, but next is good). I have a car and am in the city, so we can get a group together and ride together.


----------



## DeadEye

manaheim said:


> In truth, I didn't mean it had to be a foliage trip... was just an idea.
> 
> We could do Boston itself, we could do a Boston night run, we could do something in the Boston area, etc.
> 
> There are so many historic and scenic areas around the area it's really amazing.
> 
> Hell I drove by a shipyard right near 95 in RI that had some big rusty tug and fishing boats up on drydock that looked AMAZING... I could have probably spent 5 hours taking pictures just around that place.



  I must be sooooo burned out. I work around that stuff every day. I have lost the "its interesting" inspiration to shoot rusty shipyard stuff.


----------



## manaheim

ChrisOquist said:


> She's got you on a tight leash, huh!  j/k
> 
> I could do a nighttime shoot sometime next week, Tuesday (10/21) would be really good for me. Otherwise we can do a trip out to New Hampshire on a Saturday or Sunday (this weekend doesn't work for me, but next is good). I have a car and am in the city, so we can get a group together and ride together.


 
My wife would probably tell you that I'm overly worried about her and whether or not I can go play with the boys... in truth, I think she's right.  I just hate leaving her alone with the screaming monsters... er... children.

I'm feeling kinda stupid with this whole thing because I don't really know what we should do... I should probably PM everyone and setup a poll for people's preferences.  I  have to lead a group of people all day long at work, I'm no good at doing this on a forum. 



DeadEye said:


> I must be sooooo burned out. I work around that stuff every day. I have lost the "its interesting" inspiration to shoot rusty shipyard stuff.


 
Really?  What do you do?


----------



## potownrob

coolness.  sounds good.  now i'm really looking forward to this!


----------



## ChrisOquist

manaheim said:


> I'm feeling kinda stupid with this whole thing because I don't really know what we should do... I should probably PM everyone and setup a poll for people's preferences.  I  have to lead a group of people all day long at work, I'm no good at doing this on a forum.



I feel like we just need to set up a few times, and whoever wants to get together can. It's unlikely that we'll get everyone at once - since coordinating a few peoples' schedules is hard enough. Instead of trying to plan this epic event that everyone in Boston will attend, let's just throw a few dates out there and see if we meet a few faces.

I'll go ahead - next Tuesday (October 21st) I'm planning on roaming around Boston - weather permitting - for some night shots of city scenes, starting around 7pm. If anyone wants to join me, let's do it. I live about a block away from the Boston Commons.


----------



## manaheim

^^^ yeah, thanks for that.  I was just about to post saying I simply have been too busy to try to coordinate anything and wanted to know if anyone else wanted to take a shot.  I'll do my best to be there.

I may try to meet up with you for the Tuesday thing.  I'm actually debating taking a sick day from work and wandering around the city during the day as well, so maybe I'll do that on Tuesday.


----------



## potownrob

Can't make Tuesday but please post up if another date comes up.  Also look forward to seeing shots from next Tuesday's shoot


----------



## potownrob

any news from the eastern front?


----------



## manaheim

No, unfortunately I've been too crazy busy to even attempt to coordinate something. 

The good thing is we're at least getting some of the names of the locals here so when I (or anyone else) has time we can PM folks.  For me, it's not going to be until at least the spring.  Work just went nnnnnnnnnnuts on me.  Down economy and my company has cash so we buy up companies like wild. lol


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

I'm from New Hampshire but I am in Boston at least a couple of times per week - and I will be moving to the People's Republic of Cambridge very shortly to open a branch of my business - I'd love to get together if you haven't decided on something already.

Should we just be checking back on this forum to see what has or has not been planned?

It sounds like fun - as long as I am not the only major amateur in a sea of pros!


----------



## manaheim

Awesome!  Welcome!

Yeah, check here on occasion (or just subscribe to the thread).  We haven't planned anything yet, but I figure when I do have time I'll likely send everyone a PM/email as a heads up.  I, personally, have been too busy to actually set something up yet, but that doesn't mean someone else in the group can't do it.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

Thanks for the welcome Manaheim!  If there is anything I can do, please let me know.

I own a Segway dealership (and will be opening in Cambridge either late '08 or early '09) so maybe we could all go on Segways around the city shooting different sites at different times of the day!  Sound like fun anyone?


----------



## manaheim

Saddlebreds4me said:


> Thanks for the welcome Manaheim! If there is anything I can do, please let me know.
> 
> I own a Segway dealership (and will be opening in Cambridge either late '08 or early '09) so maybe we could all go on Segways around the city shooting different sites at different times of the day! Sound like fun anyone?


 
OMG that would rock. 

I've been wanting to try one of those for eons. Jeez you should call Nikon, Canon and Segway and see if they would want to sponsor an event. Those Segways get plenty of attention by themselves... imagine 6-10 lunatics on Segways with cameras.


----------



## Saddlebreds4me

manaheim said:


> OMG that would rock.
> 
> I've been wanting to try one of those for eons. Jeez you should call Nikon, Canon and Segway and see if they would want to sponsor an event. Those Segways get plenty of attention by themselves... imagine 6-10 lunatics on Segways with cameras.



It can be done - as long as I am comfortable with everyone's riding skills - (I do all the training - so hopefully there won't be any issues there) It has the potential of being a lot of fun AND enable us to get more places then we'd ever dreamed of more quickly than waiting for the T or the bus or even driving...

Just a thought to sit (or stand...lol) on....


----------



## invisible

I don't live anywhere close to Boston, but I spent three winters there back in the early 90's. I hope to be able to visit Beantown sometime next year, and maybe also some surroundings (Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, etc.). The spring would be great because I might be able to catch a Celtics game at the Gahden. It would be cool to hook up to shoot some pictures. Maybe Easter weekend? Anyway, I'm subscribed to this thread now. We'll see.


----------



## SrBiscuit

i am also a NH resident, but i work in cambridge down the street from the alewife stop...i'd DEF be down for some urban shooting or whatever!:thumbup:

keep this thread alive with ideas, or lets nail something down before it gets too cold. these nights have been pretty mild...let's jump on it!


----------



## manaheim

Awesome!  Welcome!  And yes, invisible, we'd love to have you.  Would be good to meet you!


----------



## Ptyler22

Now the segways would definitely make it worth while for me to get out to Boston for a days shooting. Put me down for that!


----------



## PeteLanglois

Segways would be cool.

Pete


----------

